

How programmers get rich - cioc
http://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.time.com%2Ftime%2Fmagazine%2Farticle%2F0%2C9171%2C923148-1%2C00.html&h=8AQBTmtUn&refid=0

======
exDM69
Please change this to a direct link to time.com, not one bounced by facebook.

